# TDP Review -- Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2016)

Check it out:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-150-600mm-f-5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2016)

Good luck comparing the first and second versions' IQ on different sensors, though:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1079&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=0&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0

- A


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Good luck comparing the first and second versions' IQ on different sensors, though:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1079&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=0&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0
> 
> - A


Not my kind of lens - but looks great!


----------



## SeanS (Nov 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Good luck comparing the first and second versions' IQ on different sensors, though:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1079&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=0&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0
> 
> - A



He's currently testing the G2 lens on the older 1Ds III for an apples-to-apples comparison. Results should be posted in the near future.


----------



## kingrobertii (Nov 2, 2016)

This looks like a really great lens for people wanting to get into wildlife photography without spending too much money. The rental fee isn't too bad either!


----------



## tron (Nov 2, 2016)

SeanS said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck comparing the first and second versions' IQ on different sensors, though:
> ...


Also, he could test the G1 lens on the newer 5DsR for an oranges-to-oranges comparison ;D ;D ;D
Seriously a high megapixel camera like 5DsR or a crop one 7DII is a more probable camera for the tamron users (wildlife, birds, etc)


----------



## SeanS (Nov 2, 2016)

tron said:


> Also, he could test the G1 lens on the newer 5DsR for an oranges-to-oranges comparison ;D ;D ;D
> Seriously a high megapixel camera like 5DsR or a crop one 7DII is a more probable camera for the tamron users (wildlife, birds, etc)



That suggestion was made, but... the 1Ds III was in-house, the Tamron 150-600 G1 was not. The practical solution was to solve the issue with what was available.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2016)

SeanS said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck comparing the first and second versions' IQ on different sensors, though:
> ...



A+ Thanks Sean!

- A


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 2, 2016)

SeanS said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Also, he could test the G1 lens on the newer 5DsR for an oranges-to-oranges comparison ;D ;D ;D
> ...



I can send Bryan mine if he wants.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 3, 2016)

Dustin Abbott just did a review also. He made an interesting comment in that there was little difference in the first and second versions of the lens when using charts at normal testing distances but found substantial improvements in picture quality at more typical outdoor shooting distances. 

https://dustinabbott.net/2016/10/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-g2-review/


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 3, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Dustin Abbott just did a review also. He made an interesting comment in that there was little difference in the first and second versions of the lens when using charts at normal testing distances but found substantial improvements in picture quality at more typical outdoor shooting distances.
> 
> https://dustinabbott.net/2016/10/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f5-6-3-di-vc-usd-g2-review/



Hmm, not a retail copy.
I want to see what Roger has to say.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 3, 2016)

_Hmm, not a retail copy.
I want to see what Roger has to say._

I believe Roger has completed his review.

OOPS not Roger! I meant Bryan Carnathan, I thought we were talking about his review in this thread. Who is Roger ?


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> _Hmm, not a retail copy.
> I want to see what Roger has to say._
> 
> I believe Roger has completed his review.



He posted his 16-35 f/2.8L III testing (recall LR rarely _reviews_ lenses), but I haven't seen anything for the 24-105L II. Please forward on a link if you have it, thanks!

- A


----------



## AJ (Nov 5, 2016)

SeanS said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck comparing the first and second versions' IQ on different sensors, though:
> ...



... and they're up on the website! Compare away:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1079&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=3&API=0&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=0

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1079&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=0&LensComp=990&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=0

In all this lens is very, very close to the Sigma 15-600C, albeit with more chromatic aberration at the long end.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 5, 2016)

AJ said:


> SeanS said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Looks to me that the G2 is not as sharp as the old one up to 400mm, then becomes better.


----------



## AJ (Nov 5, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Looks to me that the G2 is not as sharp as the old one up to 400mm, then becomes better.


Yes indeed, and the same can be said about the Tamron G1 versus the Sigma Contemporary.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2016)

kaihp said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > SeanS said:
> ...



The reviews on Cameralabs and ePhotozine say the opposite. The new one is better up to 400 or so but the centres at 600 are very similar. Sample variation? You can't trust a single review on a single copy.

From all the reviews I have seen, at 600mm the Sigma C and the the 2 Tamrons are very similar but the C is better further away from the centre. One problem with these reviews is that the sharpness tends to vary with the distance away from the target. Some lenses improve further away but most of the tests done on these review sites have fairly close targets. All 3 of the lenses are, in practice, very good - if you get good copies.


----------



## AJ (Nov 5, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Some lenses improve further away but most of the tests done on these review sites have fairly close targets.


True. But these distances are representative when you use the lens to shoot little birds.

The G1 has a real sweetspot at 400 mm and I don't see that in the new lens. The G2 has more even performance across the range, just like the Sigma C.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2016)

AJ said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Some lenses improve further away but most of the tests done on these review sites have fairly close targets.
> ...



But, we take photos of birds from about 3 to 50 meters. ePhotozine https://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-sp-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-g2-review-30082 has the G2 with excellent sharpness at 450mm. The reviews very a lot in details!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2016)

AlanF said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


My question is "have the lenses been properly AFMA'd"?
With the G2 requiring 18 separate points to AFMA it, compared to the 2 points of the version 1, the potential for more accurate focus at intermediate distances is GREATLY improved....


----------



## AJ (Nov 5, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > AJ said:
> ...


Lens tests like this are manually focused with live-view at max magnification.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > AJ said:
> ...



TDP doesn't use AF, he uses liveview see http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Help/ISO-12233.aspx and I think AF isn't used in general for this testing.


----------



## candc (Nov 6, 2016)

I have the version 1 lens and use it a lot. The iq is very good but the af performance is not for many situations. The iq of both versions seem pretty similar. If the af performance is better on this new one then it would be worth upgrading.


----------

